# şapkayla vurduğunda kız dengesini kaybetmiyorsa tamamdır



## rupertbrooke

Despıte struggling with this sentence for the best part of a day, I still cannot make head or tail of it. It is supposed to be an alternative for the gross known crudity viz." Sandalyeye oturunca ayağı yere değiyorsa, tamamdır"
anyone knows what it is supposed to mean? If it is too vulgar, I apologise in advance._​_


----------



## adelan

Hahahahah. It is very very old proverb-like sentence and yes it is rude and do not use it even for joking. 

I have never heard the sentence you wrote in the title however for the text: "Sandalyeye oturunca ayağı yere değiyorsa, tamamdır" it was used maybe 50 years ago for the girls to express she is long enough  to get married. (I used "get married" since i am a little polite today  ) 

"It is ok, if her feet touch the floor when she sits on a chair"


----------



## popayed

these proverbs -i never heard the one at title- are used for "how to understand which girl is get old enough to make love".

if girls feet touch the ground, it means she is tall and old  enough to love.

title says: if she still stood when you hit her with your hat, she is okey, (you can harvest her , she is not green...)


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, popayed! I was thinking that şapka meant preservatif & vurmak had an obscene sense! My Faith in human nature is restored! It all makes sense now.


----------



## popayed

ahah no. i think its old dirty chit chat from era of all people wears hat.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Does the hat refer to a fez?  Ataturk banned its use, didn't he? Thanks, popayed.


----------



## popayed

No hat is hat, fez is fez. They  separeted by culturally and historically so you cant use hat by meaning fez...
<->


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, popayed.


----------

